# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  máy in phun chế thành máy in phẳng

## tatuongthinh

trên diễn đàn có ai chế thành côg máy in phẳng chưa ạ , hoặc ai muốn nghiên cứu cái này thì e có 1 con 1390 đấy có gì LH m 0936 195 967

----------

daovandat0803

----------


## anhxco

> trên diễn đàn có ai chế thành côg máy in phẳng chưa ạ , hoặc ai muốn nghiên cứu cái này thì e có 1 con 1390 đấy có gì LH m 0936 195 967


mình cũng đang quqn tâm đây, inbox chút thông tin và giá cả nhé bạn

----------


## anhcos

Cái này mình nghe chưa hiểu lắm, máy in phun hay laser thì cũng là máy in ra tờ giấy phẳng mà, máy in phẳng là sao mấy bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái này mình nghe chưa hiểu lắm, máy in phun hay laser thì cũng là máy in ra tờ giấy phẳng mà, máy in phẳng là sao mấy bác?


Là thay vì tờ giấy mình bỏ vào máy tấm mica hay tấm gỗ chẳng hạn. Lúc đó mình phải chế lại đường đi của tờ giáy thẳng ra cho phù hợp với tấm gỗ. Máy  laser có vẻ không được vì phải chui qua cái drum

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này mình nghe chưa hiểu lắm, máy in phun hay laser thì cũng là máy in ra tờ giấy phẳng mà, máy in phẳng là sao mấy bác?


flatbed, em nghĩ nó là in trên bàn phẳng










chú này mực uv, có cái đèn sấy lun thì phải

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson



----------


## tatuongthinh

> Cái này mình nghe chưa hiểu lắm, máy in phun hay laser thì cũng là máy in ra tờ giấy phẳng mà, máy in phẳng là sao mấy bác?


đây cho bác cái link đây :cái máy này chế từ con 1390  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEO8kAIXrTc
theo e thì ng` ta chế cái cuộn giấy thành cuộn dạng phẳng chắc mấy a bên cơ khí thì dễ chứ e chịu , nếu a chế đc thì gọi cho e nhá 0936195967

----------


## writewin

cái này thì hồi còn học điện tử có ngâm cứu 1 thời gian, chủ yếu là để phục vụ việc in mạch lên board luôn thay vì phải ủi ^^

----------


## thuhanoi

@WW: chiều nay định đem xuống cho Thắng cục mỡ spindle nhưng trời đỏ mưa nên không đi được

----------


## nhatson

> cái này thì hồi còn học điện tử có ngâm cứu 1 thời gian, chủ yếu là để phục vụ việc in mạch lên board luôn thay vì phải ủi ^^


cụ ngâm cứu tới đâu rồi ah, em thì tới gian đoạn tháo máy, tháo được 3 4 5 tên dì đó , tới giai doạn này là sau 1 thời gian la em ấy chuyển địa chỉ ra chỗ phé liệu ah

b.r

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

> @WW: chiều nay định đem xuống cho Thắng cục mỡ spindle nhưng trời đỏ mưa nên không đi được


Chiều nay chú lên sớm có khi gặp chau luôn, lên đưa cho Thắng cái nguồn kiếm them lúa về mần cho xong con cnc.
Con cnc của chú Hòe đến đâu rồi ạ?

----------


## writewin

@anh nhất sơn: em cũng mới tới công đoạn tháo máy, hồi đó chưa có và biết dùng CNC nên có 1 số chi tiết em ko gia công dc nên kết quả em nó cũng ra nhà bà cân Kg, he he

----------


## nhatson

> @anh nhất sơn: em cũng mới tới công đoạn tháo máy, hồi đó chưa có và biết dùng CNC nên có 1 số chi tiết em ko gia công dc nên kết quả em nó cũng ra nhà bà cân Kg, he he


thật sự là máy in nó có nhiều chi tiết nhỏ, để tháo ra mà còn nguyên cần phải nhẫn nại ah, ko nhẫn nại thế nào cũng phải bẻ gẩy 1 cái dì đó
b.r

----------


## nhatson

vụ in phẳng này, em phải thỉng cụ gamo vào hô mưa gọi bão mới được  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chiều nay chú lên sớm có khi gặp chau luôn, lên đưa cho Thắng cái nguồn kiếm them lúa về mần cho xong con cnc.
> Con cnc của chú Hòe đến đâu rồi ạ?


Con cnc của mình đang được lắp tủ điện. Xong cái máy này ok là nghiên cứu in phẳng là vừa, ahxco nhanh lên nhé

----------


## nhatson

em thấy có mấy cách mod sau đây
đơn giản nhất là tận dụng lại con lăn gin của máy













http://hackaday.com/2010/06/06/how-to-diydtg/

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

một pan nữa là độ  cụm đủn giấy thành hệ thống truyen belt
http://player.mashpedia.com/player.p...kh18ual8&lang=

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

hoặc mod lại bằng truyền dộng vit me







http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t189192.html

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

mất công hơn, nhưng em nghĩ sẽ ổn định hơn
kiếm service manaul ,  nghiên cứu phần tín hiệu điều khiển motor đưa giấy, các ngõ vào nhận giấy > thây thế bằng bộ dkhien khác, ko dùng IC tich hợp trên main nữa

----------

Gamo, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thank kiu bác Nhật Sơn mấy cái hình quá rõ.

Em vẫn hay độ máy in lại để in mạch. Con đầu tiên là C87 (thời Bảo Đại ở truồng), sau đó là chú T11 & R230 (độ lại khay CD). Giờ em đang kiếm con 1390 đây, bác inbox cho em giá với nhé, gọi dt bác mà ko được.
Em đang sống dở chết dở với con R230 độ lại bằng pp thay bộ điều khiển đây. Ko hiểu sao mà nó cứ đá giấy ra ngoài suốt mà ko chịu in mặc dù vài lần tự nhiên chạy cưc kỳ tốt. Bác nào rảnh chạy qua xem giùm em với ;x

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Hoho, thank kiu bác Nhật Sơn mấy cái hình quá rõ.
> 
> Em vẫn hay độ máy in lại để in mạch. Con đầu tiên là C87 (thời Bảo Đại ở truồng), sau đó là chú T11 & R230 (độ lại khay CD). Giờ em đang kiếm con 1390 đây, bác inbox cho em giá với nhé, gọi dt bác mà ko được.
> Em đang sống dở chết dở với con R230 độ lại bằng pp thay bộ điều khiển đây. Ko hiểu sao mà nó cứ đá giấy ra ngoài suốt mà ko chịu in mặc dù vài lần tự nhiên chạy cưc kỳ tốt. Bác nào rảnh chạy qua xem giùm em với ;x


Cho e hỏi chút, cái này mà độ lại chế in trên PCB hay là các chất liệu khác như vải, nhựa thì có các lạoi mực chuyên dụng không, hay vẫn dùng mực in giấy bác nhỉ>

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, in trực tiếp lên PCB luôn ấy chứ bác. Bọn nó vẫn chế máy này để in lên vải & nhựa. Có nhiều loại mực cho máy in nhưng cơ bản như sau:
1. Mực dye: in giấy là chủ yếu, màu sắc cực kỳ đẹp nhưng độ bám kém, rửa là bay hết.
2. Mực Pigment/Pigment UV: bọn nó hay gọi là mực dầu nhưng thật chất cũng là nước (nhóm alcolhol). Loại này bền hơn, thường được dùng để in áo & in lên nhựa.
3. Eco Solvent: mực này in ra độ bám cực tốt, thường được quảng cáo là ít hại đầu phun nhưng kinh nghiệm xương máu của em là nếu dùng nó mà ko in trong vòng 2 ngày - 2 tuần là máy in coi như liệng do mực khô, bám dính tốt, nghẹt luôn đầu phun
4. Mực Solvent: chủ yếu dùng cho máy chuyên nghiệp. Độ bền & kết dính xuất sắc, maintain máy thì khùng điên, giá máy in phẳng loại này hình như 2 tỷ.
5. Mực UV: mực này in xong phải dùng đèn UV sấy mới khô
Đương nhiên là chúng ta còn phải lo vụ lớp nền, phủ bảo vệ & phần mềm RIP

Em đang kiếm nhà cung cấp loại mực chiếu UV hoặc eco solvent khó bay hơi mà chưa ra. Bác nào biết chỉ em với.

Một vài ví dụ:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, nếu clean dầu in khi dùng UV hoặc eco slovent mình dùng hoá chất nào? tác hại của nó tới đầu in?
em nghĩ là cần thu hồi mực và clean sạch đầu in ngay khi ngừng in 

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúng như bác nói, quan trọng nhất là sau khi in UV hoặc eco solvent xong thì mình chỉ cần thu hồi mực & clean sạch đầu in là xong.

1. Hóa chất: mực ecosolvent chủ yếu là gốc alcolhol tức là khá an toàn với ống dẫn mực => kinh nghiệm của em là bất kỳ solvent hạng nặng gốc alcolhol nào cũng được hết. Thường thì em tẩy ecosolvent = cồn IPA (hơi yếu nhưng an toàn), có bán tại các cửa hàng hóa chất dọc Tô Hiến Thành gần Bách Khoa hoặc chợ Kim Biên. Em vẫn hay dùng IPA để súc đầu phun, ngâm vài ngày vẫn thấy ko có vấn đề gì.

2. Điểm kẹt là nhiều khi mình in xong, quên không kéo đầu phun về vị trí ban đầu để nó clean đầu phun & bị kín lại, phải bít cả ống thải mực => mực bị khô. Mà cái mực ecosolvent một khi đã khô chỉ có nước lấy giẻ nhúng cồn mà tẩy thôi => hư đầu phun. Còn ko thì phải gỡ đầu phun ra, ngâm chắc cả tuần. Gỡ đầu phun ra thì em cứ hay làm gãy cáp nên ghét.

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, đúng như bác nói, quan trọng nhất là sau khi in UV hoặc eco solvent xong thì mình chỉ cần thu hồi mực & clean sạch đầu in là xong.
> 
> 1. Hóa chất: mực ecosolvent chủ yếu là gốc alcolhol tức là khá an toàn với ống dẫn mực => kinh nghiệm của em là bất kỳ solvent hạng nặng gốc alcolhol nào cũng được hết. Thường thì em tẩy ecosolvent = cồn IPA (hơi yếu nhưng an toàn), có bán tại các cửa hàng hóa chất dọc Tô Hiến Thành gần Bách Khoa hoặc chợ Kim Biên. Em vẫn hay dùng IPA để súc đầu phun, ngâm vài ngày vẫn thấy ko có vấn đề gì.
> 
> 2. Điểm kẹt là nhiều khi mình in xong, quên không kéo đầu phun về vị trí ban đầu để nó clean đầu phun & bị kín lại, phải bít cả ống thải mực => mực bị khô. Mà cái mực ecosolvent một khi đã khô chỉ có nước lấy giẻ nhúng cồn mà tẩy thôi => hư đầu phun. Còn ko thì phải gỡ đầu phun ra, ngâm chắc cả tuần. Gỡ đầu phun ra thì em cứ hay làm gãy cáp nên ghét.


Đúng là sức mạnh cộng đồng, em tiếp tục hóng về vụ này, hih, cảm ơn các bác.
Khi nghĩ đến cái vụ in e có thêm ý tưởng là dùng máy in lase cho việc in PCB, phủ lớp cảm quang rồi cho lase chiếu lên, không biết có khả thi không!!??

----------


## Gamo

Hế hế, nếu thế thì mình dùng film cảm quang cho rồi? 
Thật ra làm phim cảm quang oải nhất là cái màng phủ lớp cảm quang & tẩy sau khi chụp thôi.

Bác nào biết chỗ nào bán mực in mà chiếu đèn UV vào nó mới khô ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng là sức mạnh cộng đồng, em tiếp tục hóng về vụ này, hih, cảm ơn các bác.
> Khi nghĩ đến cái vụ in e có thêm ý tưởng là dùng máy in lase cho việc in PCB, phủ lớp cảm quang rồi cho lase chiếu lên, không biết có khả thi không!!??


rất khà thi vì trong nhà máy trước đây prototype , hoặc hiện nay làm bản kẽm họ vẫn làm như vậy
mới hơn họ dùng công nghệ DLP để tạo bản trực tiếp, công nghệ này cho tốc độ cao hơn 



LASER DIRECT IMAGING




b.r

----------


## Gamo

Phương pháp này mình giải quyết được việc chụp phim: bỏ qua bước chụp & chuẩn bị phim nhưng mình vẫn phải phủ lớp cảm quang hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

cộng nghệ lase diy, dùng mirro poly gon, tốc độ tốt hơn, nhưng DIY cũng công phu




đơn giản hơn là tận dụng máy cnc, hoac máy in 3d







more info
http://www.diyouware.com/

hình ảnh âm thanh ánh sáng mã nguồn đủ cả, bao giờ máu chảy ra chân tay cụ anhxco

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Phương pháp này mình giải quyết được việc chụp phim: bỏ qua bước chụp & chuẩn bị phim nhưng mình vẫn phải phủ lớp cảm quang hả bác?


chính xác là vẩn phải phủ ah, lớp phủ này em nghĩ nó bên hơn bất cứ mực nào
máy nhà in kha kha giờ chuyển qua hiện bản trực tiếp bo qua in phim rồi ah, mấy in bạc nitrat vửa đắt vận hành vừa mệt mỏi, nghe đâu phải có hệ thống lạnh 24/24

hiện bản trực tiếp em đề cập ở topic " các pp làm mạch in " mà ko ai quan tâm công nghệ này
em rất quan tâm bằng chứng là em có 2 cái mirro poligon của máy in laser, em tới được giai doạn tháo nó ra khỏi máy laser là em phải nghỉ mệt rồi

rút kinh nguyệt, có 1 chỗ bán máy may cũ trên 1 con hẻm, ở đường hoà bình, có bán reing6 cái ấy, 100k 1 cái thì phải
truoc em len, may in phun trong 1 dien tich khoang 200met vuong , hinh ngọn núi cao cở 4 5 met  :Smile: 
b.r

----------


## Gamo

> chính xác là vẩn phải phủ ah, lớp phủ này em nghĩ nó bên hơn bất cứ mực nào
> máy nhà in kha kha giờ chuyển qua hiện bản trực tiếp bo qua in phim rồi ah, mấy in bạc nitrat vửa đắt vận hành vừa mệt mỏi, nghe đâu phải có hệ thống lạnh 24/24
> 
> hiện bản trực tiếp em đề cập ở topic " các pp làm mạch in " mà ko ai quan tâm công nghệ này
> em rất quan tâm bằng chứng là em có 2 cái mirro poligon của máy in laser, em tới được giai doạn tháo nó ra khỏi máy laser là em phải nghỉ mệt rồi
> 
> rút kinh nguyệt, có 1 chỗ bán máy may cũ trên 1 con hẻm, ở đường hoà bình, có bán reing6 cái ấy, 100k 1 cái thì phải
> truoc em len, may in phun trong 1 dien tich khoang 200met vuong , hinh ngọn núi cao cở 4 5 met 
> b.r


Ui, bác dễ xương thía, nhưng em nghe vẫn lùng bùng lỗ tai, bác có thể mô tả rõ hơn được ko? :x
Vấn đề với pp in trực tiếp là lớp phủ ko bền, in đường mạch nhỏ quá dễ bị bong tróc.

----------


## nhatson

cụ gà cần rõ vd dì ah, em gởi cái link, người ta share toàn bộ mà, dùng kiểu bắn laser hơi chậm, dùng poligon thì nhanh hơn, nhưng diy cũng nhiêu khê hơn, để em check, trước em thấy có 1 chú share mà lạc đâu mất rối

em nghĩ hiện bản trực tiếp là hoàn hảo vào thời điểm hiện tại, bằng chứng là nhà in cũng chuyển qua dùng, ko dùng phim bạc nitrat nưa mà

----------


## nhatson

more diy

----------


## anhxco

Có 1 cái opensource nè bác :https://github.com/pcbwriter/pcbwriter

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

chiến đi cụ anhxco  :Smile: 
em bị kẹt bỏi cái dự án dần xây rồi   :Frown:

----------


## anhxco

> chiến đi cụ anhxco 
> em bị kẹt bỏi cái dự án dần xây rồi


Dạ, e cũng đang khoái, nhưng phải làm cho xong cái dự ớn nho nhỏ của e đã bác ạ, rồi nghĩ cách mần rang mà kiếm thêm lúa mà có nguồn làm tiếp, hichic. Em làm chơi chỉ thấy mất tiền không thấy thu tiền nơi.

----------


## tatuongthinh

> trên diễn đàn có ai chế thành côg máy in phẳng chưa ạ , hoặc ai muốn nghiên cứu cái này thì e có 1 con 1390 đấy có gì LH m 0936 195 967


e biết mấy bác có bán sẵn ở sài gòn giá khoảng 30-40 tr , nhưng e mua chỉ sợ đến lúc hỏng ko ai mà ra hà nội sửa đc thôi , chán hà nội thật .... :Confused:

----------


## Nam CNC

mà cũng nghe đồn nó hay hư hỏng lắm , mua nhằm chổ hậu mãi kém nữa kể như vứt xó, em cũng đang rất cần một em , mà chỉ sợ chổ bán lang băm có mà chết , em ờ Sài Gòn đây mà cũng sợ như bác ở HN vậy đó.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

Bác chủ thớt sao không thấy hồi âm nhỉ!!??

----------


## tatuongthinh

> Bác chủ thớt sao không thấy hồi âm nhỉ!!??


đây e lúc nào mà chẳng theo dõi , nhưng mãi mà chưa thấy có anh em nào chế thành công cả ....  :Frown:  . mà bác Nam cnc giỏi thế mà ,a cứ đùa e  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

em chỉ giỏi cái món cơ khí thôi chứ có phải giỏi tất đâu bác .... cái nào em không giỏi thì nhờ anh em khác hay đi mua cho lẹ .

----------


## tatuongthinh

> em chỉ giỏi cái món cơ khí thôi chứ có phải giỏi tất đâu bác .... cái nào em không giỏi thì nhờ anh em khác hay đi mua cho lẹ .


thì cái này e thấy a giỏi cơ khí r, thì chắc chắn a chỉ cần nhìn 1 cái sẽ ra ngay thôi

----------


## CBNN

sao mình ko nghiên cứu cái tín hiệu để điều khiển  của đầu in phun nhỉ ?

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Gamo

Bác CBNN làm 1 cái đi bác!!!

----------


## CBNN

cái inkshield này thì làm được rùi (thực chất nó là driver cho đầu phun làm dạng shield cho arduino ) , nhưng cái đầu phun nó xài là của máy in  HP C6602 , kiếm đâu ra cái đầu phun .

----------


## Gamo

Ra Phong Vux mua cái hộp mực HP là xong? Dòng bubble jet thường đầu phun gắn chung với hộp mực.

Còn ko thì DIY đầu phun luôn ������

----------


## anhcos

> Ra Phong Vux mua cái hộp mực HP là xong? Dòng bubble jet thường đầu phun gắn chung với hộp mực.
> 
> Còn ko thì DIY đầu phun luôn ������


Mình có hộp mực laser 5200, không biết có cái đầu phun đó không Gamo?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, dạ ko :P Cái mà bọn nó demo là hộp mực của máy in màu bubble jet

----------


## nguyenson318

> Hehe, dạ ko :P Cái mà bọn nó demo là hộp mực của máy in màu bubble jet


Bác nào chế thành công máy in phun để in lên PCB chưa nhỉ? Nếu rồi thì chia sẻ cách làm cho anh em học hỏi nhé. Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, ngày xưa thì em làm mạch bằng máy in phẳng, nhưng cách làm thì thiếu gì. Bác lên google gõ flatbed printer là ra

Kinh nghiệm của mình là nếu số lượng ít, dùng cnc cho nó khỏe, để tấm mạch lên nhấn 1 nút là xong. Bác dùng máy in thì nhanh hơn nhưng nhiều thao tác: xử lý board cho bám mực, in, sấy khô, nhúng axit....

----------


## nguyenson318

> Chùi, ngày xưa thì em làm mạch bằng máy in phẳng, nhưng cách làm thì thiếu gì. Bác lên google gõ flatbed printer là ra
> 
> Kinh nghiệm của mình là nếu số lượng ít, dùng cnc cho nó khỏe, để tấm mạch lên nhấn 1 nút là xong. Bác dùng máy in thì nhanh hơn nhưng nhiều thao tác: xử lý board cho bám mực, in, sấy khô, nhúng axit....


Máy CNC thì mình chưa có điều kiện, nên mới tham khảo cách độ lại máy in, nhưng phần cơ khí rắc rối quá, chắc ko kham nổi. Hôm nay liên hệ với 1 bạn có con máy cũ đã độ, nhưng giá hơi chát  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Xem trên youtube của anh Gamo thì sẽ thấy con máy in phẳng độ của ảnh, còn cái 3D mapping nữa em ghiền quá  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Độ máy in phẳng làm pcb đầu tư ban đầu thấp nhưng khả năng chết, chi phì bảo trì bảo dưỡng cao lắm. Ko dùng nó 1 tuần là ngồi clean đầu phun mệt mỏi luôn.
Đầu tư CNC có lẽ tốt hơn đấy bác... mình thấy có mấy bác làm con cnc tốn vài trăm ngàn chứ mấy  :Smile: )

@iamnot.romeo: hehe chú nhớ qua lấy hàng nhe, còn ko cho anh địa chỉ đi, anh gửi qua Kerry cho

----------


## nguyenson318

> Độ máy in phẳng làm pcb đầu tư ban đầu thấp nhưng khả năng chết, chi phì bảo trì bảo dưỡng cao lắm. Ko dùng nó 1 tuần là ngồi clean đầu phun mệt mỏi luôn.
> Đầu tư CNC có lẽ tốt hơn đấy bác... mình thấy có mấy bác làm con cnc tốn vài trăm ngàn chứ mấy )
> 
> @iamnot.romeo: hehe chú nhớ qua lấy hàng nhe, còn ko cho anh địa chỉ đi, anh gửi qua Kerry cho


Bạn có thể giới thiệu về cách dựng máy CNC hoặc có link nào cho mình tham khảo nhé. Thanks

----------


## Thai Khang

Có bác nào chế máy in phẳng bằng máy Epson T60 chưa vậy? Cho em học hỏi với.

----------


## CKD

Cụ Gamo đã giúp thì giúp cho trót đi.
Hướng dẫn bạn mới chế tạo máy cnc & phay pcb thế nào đi.

----------

anhcos

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@gamo: mai anh có ra bải q8 ko? em thấy bên đó có mấy con AC servo Sanyo 400W với Yakawa 400W kìa, cái thằng bán đồ ngay bãi tàu rã máy đó, rẻ rề ah coi xem về nghiên cứu.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đang hẹn hò với con gái. Để về sẽ post hướng dẫn làm cnc giá dưới 1tr đồng

----------

nguyenson318

----------


## Nam CNC

mày chém gió mà không thấy gió là chết với tao á !

----------


## nguyenson318

> mày chém gió mà không thấy gió là chết với tao á !


Hướng dẫn cách làm đi các bác! Hóng mãi  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có tóm tắt sơ sơ rồi đóa bác
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/63...C-gia-duoi-1tr

Nhưng chi tiết cụ thể thì bác phải tự làm thôi
Giả sử bác dùng pp độ CD-ROM như trong phim 1 thì em tóm tắt như sau:
1. Bác gỡ vỏ CDROM ra, bên trong có 1 cơ cấu trượt giống như trong video trong bài trên, bác lôi cơ cấu đó ra làm trục Z.
2. Ngay trên đầu cơ cấu trượt đó bác sẽ thấy 1 con motor có 4 dây. Loại motor nảy là motor bước. Để điều khiển motor này thì bác chỉ cần mua 1 driver A4988 hoặc A39xx như trong bài kia & cắm dây cho đúng thì sẽ chạy. Bác kiếm driver về rồi anh em sẽ chỉ tiếp.
3. Tương tự bác làm cho 2 trục X & trục Y
4. Bác gắn 3 trục X, Y, X lên như trong phim 
5. Để điều khiển từ máy tính thì bác phải đi qua 1 thiết bị gọi là Breakout Board (BOB) kết nối với máy tính bằng cổng LPT, bác google sẽ ra nơi bán. BOB giá khoảng 200K-400K. Tiết kiệm tiền thì có thể nối trực tiếp từ chân LPT ra nhưng dễ tèo con LPT của bác lắm.
6. Cài phần mềm Mach3 & cấu hình. Cách cấu hình bên trong Manual của Mach3 có hướng dẫn, còn bác ko biết thì post lên bà con sẽ chỉ cho.
6. Tử BOB bác kết nối với 3 driver rồi 3 driver kết nối với 3 con motor.
=> xong....
7. Trong Mach 3 có sẵn vài file GCode chứa mã lệnh để vẽ vài hình cho vui, bác có thể dùng để test. Còn làm sao để tạo GCode thì cũng dễ, bác tự mò google là ra

Tương tự nếu bác cần khổ lớn thì trục X & Y thay bằng ruột của scanner cũ là ok. Bác google mấy tên ve chai vi tính là xong. Lưu ý là giá chỉ khoảng 100K/scanner cũ thôi nhé. Còn ko ra thì bác qua em.

Lưu ý là các máy CNC trên khá yếu, có thể dùng để vẽ mạch in rồi đi khắc axit thì thích hợp hoặc dùng để khắc laser, máy in 3D mini. Cần thì có thể gia cố thêm. Ưu điểm của nó so với máy in phẳng là ko phải bảo dưỡng mệt mỏi.

Còn phay mạch in trực tiếp thì phải đầu tư gấp vài chục lần là tối thiểu. Em khuyên là bác tránh xa con đường tà đạo đóa  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, nguyenson318

----------


## nhatson

> sao mình ko nghiên cứu cái tín hiệu để điều khiển  của đầu in phun nhỉ ?


ép son nó ko công bố cái dữ liệu điều khiển đầu in

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoactaithien

Hiện em mới tậu một máy in phẳng có đèn Led UV. Nhưng do chưa kiếm được mực Led UV nên tính dùng tạm mực Pigment UV. Các bác thấy vậy có nên không ạ? em có nghe nói là nếu đã dùng mực Pigment UV thì sau này muốn đổi lại dùng mực Led UV thì sẽ hỏng máy? các bác góp ý giúp em với. 
Em là dân amateur về máy in phẳng nên hầu như chưa biết dùng nó thế nào nữa. 
Cách bảo quản máy in như thế nào để trách hư hỏng đầu in? tất cả em đều mù tịch. Mong được các bác chỉ bảo. Em cám ơn nhiều ạ!

----------


## Gamo

Mực Led UV chắc là mực chỉ khô khi chiếu UV vào? Pigment UV thật ra ko phải là mực làm khô bằng UV đâu mà là mực pigment kháng UV (dành cho các hình ảnh photo để nơi nhiều sáng).

Mực Pigment UV gốc nước (mặc dù nhiều cửa hàng quảng cáo là mực dầu), mực UV thường gốc dầu nên nếu đang dùng pigment mà đổ mực gốc dầu vào thì sẽ làm nghẹt đầu phun. Do đó nếu đang dùng Pigment UV mà muốn chuyển sang mực gốc dầu thì phải súc/rửa kỹ, cách làm thì tùy hãng tùy máy, cứ tóm cái tên bán máy mà bắt đền.

Cách bảo quản thì tùy, máy đơn giản thì khi in xong nhớ nhấn nút tắt trên máy để máy dời đầu phun vào vị trí an toàn, tránh khô mực làm nghẹt đầu phun. Các máy in dầu thường có 1 quy trình riêng, nhiều trò hơn tí.

Mình cũng đang kiếm mực UV, bác thấy chỗ nào bán thì chỉ mình với

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mực Led UV chắc là mực chỉ khô khi chiếu UV vào? Pigment UV thật ra ko phải là mực làm khô bằng UV đâu mà là mực pigment kháng UV (dành cho các hình ảnh photo để nơi nhiều sáng).
> 
> Mực Pigment UV gốc nước (mặc dù nhiều cửa hàng quảng cáo là mực dầu), mực UV thường gốc dầu nên nếu đang dùng pigment mà đổ mực gốc dầu vào thì sẽ làm nghẹt đầu phun. Do đó nếu đang dùng Pigment UV mà muốn chuyển sang mực gốc dầu thì phải súc/rửa kỹ, cách làm thì tùy hãng tùy máy, cứ tóm cái tên bán máy mà bắt đền.
> 
> Cách bảo quản thì tùy, máy đơn giản thì khi in xong nhớ nhấn nút tắt trên máy để máy dời đầu phun vào vị trí an toàn, tránh khô mực làm nghẹt đầu phun. Các máy in dầu thường có 1 quy trình riêng, nhiều trò hơn tí.
> 
> Mình cũng đang kiếm mực UV, bác thấy chỗ nào bán thì chỉ mình với


Bác hỏi xem chổ này thử http://www.colorio-epson.com

----------

Gamo

----------


## sales247

Chuyển máy in cuộn thành máy in phẳng em làm lâu rồi, cũng đã làm qua vài con. Ngon nhất là kiếm mấy em Mutoh chuyển qua, chất lượng in đẹp, ổn định.
Hình dưới là 1 cái em làm cách đây 2 năm.

----------

CKD, Gamo, iamnot.romeo, nhatson, thuhanoi, tonyhoang2015

----------


## Kedoithay

thêm 1 video để anh em cùng nghiên cứu. Em cũng đang rất khoái món này mấy bữa nay mất ăn mất ngủ với nó  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

@ Kethaydoi : bạn đã khởi động chưa?

----------


## Kedoithay

> @ Kethaydoi : bạn đã khởi động chưa?


em đang cố nghiên cứu kỹ để tránh mất ngu phí ạ  :Smile:

----------


## SHOPDVAG

https://drive.google.com/open?id=186...SQW4Hy_w4lViG8
hãy tham khảo thêm trang opendtg.com để xem cách làm rõ ràng hơn
+ tháo máy
+ làm bàn chạy
+ cài đặt phần mềm uno
+ xuất code sang chip
v.v.v.v.v.v.
- còn muốn lấy thêm code thì phải nạp tiền vào diễn đàn mới có thể dowload được

----------

Bongmayquathem, thuhanoi

----------


## hbvitinh

Cách đây mấy năm mình cũng làm 1 cái máy này để in áo thun lấy con epson 1390 để làm nhưng hồi đó còn gà nên mình dùng cái trục su của máy cho lăn qua miếng ván in vẫn ok sau đó mình có làm thêm máy thứ 2 chạy bằng motor bước kéo bằng dây đai + ray trượt tròn cũng gần xong về cả phần code nạp cho arduino và khung máy rồi mua thêm phần mềm Acrorip để điều khiển nhưng khách hàng yêu cầu là in trên nền vải cotton đen nên mình phải mua mua cả hộp mực trắng xịn về thử hiện vẫn còn hộp mực này , cái chua nhất là phủ mực nền trắng trên vải đen phải có hóa chất xử lý bề mặt vải , về phần máy thì hack cảm biến giấy và phần đọc encode của bo epson>arduino>driver mình thử nghiệm đã ok nhưng chưa làm xong phần khung nên tạm thời còn bỏ đó.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ít thời gian nên đến nay mới ra được cái sản phẩm in mực UV LED test như thế này 

Có một vấn đề là mực loãng hay sao mà nó tự chảy ra từ đầu in gây "bết'' trên bản in, nếu in thật sẽ không được vì gây hỏng sản phẩm.
Đưa đầu in ra khỏi khay vệ sinh (bơm) thì sẽ thấy mực tự rỉ ra qua các lỗ phun.
Bác nào có kinh nghiệm về vấn đề này không.

----------


## Gamo

Ông anh kiểm tra lại bình mực, lâu quá em quên cấu tạo bình mực rồi nhưng có thể là bị lọt khí vào bình nên mực tự chảy á

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Chỉ là máy in lụa thôi  :Big Grin: 


```
https://youtu.be/XZxoXgjeD58
```

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZxoXgjeD58

----------


## Tien09

còn bạn nào quan tâm vấn đề chế này không nhỉ?
mình có con máy T60 đang muốn chế làm máy UV phẳng, không biết phải mua thêm mạch gì không ạ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> còn bạn nào quan tâm vấn đề chế này không nhỉ?
> mình có con máy T60 đang muốn chế làm máy UV phẳng, không biết phải mua thêm mạch gì không ạ?


Tối thiểu, Không cần mua mạch gì cả. Làm toàn bằng chất liệu nhẹ cho máy kéo trực tiếp.
Kinh nghiệm của mình: 
1. Làm bàn in bằng nhôm dày + ray/ vitme to --> động cơ kéo ì do quán tính --> tạo ra in lệch (bản in bị bóng ma). 
2. UV phản xạ lung tung gây khô mực ngay trên đầu phun mất tia trầm trọng.
3. Mệt hơn mua nhiều  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tien09

> Tối thiểu, Không cần mua mạch gì cả. Làm toàn bằng chất liệu nhẹ cho máy kéo trực tiếp.
> Kinh nghiệm của mình: 
> 1. Làm bàn in bằng nhôm dày + ray/ vitme to --> động cơ kéo ì do quán tính --> tạo ra in lệch (bản in bị bóng ma). 
> 2. UV phản xạ lung tung gây khô mực ngay trên đầu phun mất tia trầm trọng.
> 3. Mệt hơn mua nhiều


mua giờ bao nhiêu hả bạn? chế máy UV thì có cần mạch gì ko bạn?

----------


## bthanhkha

còn ai quan tâm đến chủ đề này ko vậy, e đã alfm xong nhwung đang lỗi phần cảm biển PE, thời gian ko chính xác, có ai làm rồi cho em xin thông số cho 1390 vs ạ!

----------


## Gamo

> Tối thiểu, Không cần mua mạch gì cả. Làm toàn bằng chất liệu nhẹ cho máy kéo trực tiếp.
> Kinh nghiệm của mình: 
> 1. Làm bàn in bằng nhôm dày + ray/ vitme to --> động cơ kéo ì do quán tính --> tạo ra in lệch (bản in bị bóng ma). 
> 2. UV phản xạ lung tung gây khô mực ngay trên đầu phun mất tia trầm trọng.
> 3. Mệt hơn mua nhiều


Mua ở đâu giờ anh? Giá khoảng bao nhiêu?

----------

taih2

----------


## Gamo

> còn ai quan tâm đến chủ đề này ko vậy, e đã alfm xong nhwung đang lỗi phần cảm biển PE, thời gian ko chính xác, có ai làm rồi cho em xin thông số cho 1390 vs ạ!


Hehe, em cũng hóng bác! Cơ mà quan tâm tới in được mực UV (ko phải là loại mực Pigment UV của máy in nước như 1390)

----------

taih2

----------


## taih2

> Hehe, em cũng hóng bác! Cơ mà quan tâm tới in được mực UV (ko phải là loại mực Pigment UV của máy in nước như 1390)


Máy in mới in được khổ 700x1000 đầu phun CE4 cũng trên 300 củ đó bác Gà 



Em đang sài thì thấy nó có đặt điểm như sau :

Bình mực phải kín, lọt khí là nó chảy mực, nó có 2 bộ điều chỉnh áp suất để giữ giọt mực không bị rớt xuống, cũng ko được hút lên nhiều quá ( giọt mực nằm ngang mặt đầu phun)
Có hệ thống bơm nước nóng 45 độ để giữ nhiệt cho đầu phun, cảm biến độ cao vật liệu ( bác nào chế quan tâm đến cái này, in dc nhiều thứ)
Đèn sấy UV có hệ thống làm mát nữa, khi máy in đang phun mực thì đèn mới sấy ( cái này in xong phủ nhiều lớp khô ngay để tạo độ nổi ) qua hết hành trình in thì tắt ngay để tránh khô đầu phun

Tạm thời em góp nhiêu đó, bác nào cần thêm thông tin em mổ ra nghiên cứu tiếp

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix... Bác Tài làm ăn thì 300 củ chuyện nhỏ. Mình chơi mà hết 300 củ cũng hơi căng nhể.

----------


## bthanhkha

> Hehe, em cũng hóng bác! Cơ mà quan tâm tới in được mực UV (ko phải là loại mực Pigment UV của máy in nước như 1390)


chỉ cần máy in dc thì gắn thêm UV LEd chắc ko thành vấn đề bác ạ, em đang điên đầu vs cái PE ( thời điểm cấp giấy ko chính xác), cũng có ý định biến nó thành in UV khổ 30x40

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác test thử mực UV xem sao. Ngày xưa mình cũng hay độ máy in phẳng, nhưng cùng lắm chỉ cho nó chạy được mực eco solvent thôi. Sau này thấy có mấy người độ thành in UV được mà ko biết họ làm cách nào.

Thời điểm cấp giấy ko chính xác bác bị là sao? Giấy trễ hay giấy sớm thì bác lùi cái bàn để tờ giấy của bác ra sau tí là được chứ gì?

Hồi đó độ xong ko quay phim lại, giờ còn mỗi clip con R230

----------


## anhcos

Có đầu phun mực nào bán rời mà điều khiển được mực in ra như thế nào không các bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Có đầu phun mực nào bán rời mà điều khiển được mực in ra như thế nào không các bác.


đầu công nghiệp, epson, xara, ricoch 
https://industry.ricoh.com/en/industrialinkjet/
https://www.konicaminolta.com/inkjet...ead/index.html
https://www.xaar.com/en/

----------

anhcos, daovandat0803

----------


## bthanhkha

> Hehe, bác test thử mực UV xem sao. Ngày xưa mình cũng hay độ máy in phẳng, nhưng cùng lắm chỉ cho nó chạy được mực eco solvent thôi. Sau này thấy có mấy người độ thành in UV được mà ko biết họ làm cách nào.
> 
> Thời điểm cấp giấy ko chính xác bác bị là sao? Giấy trễ hay giấy sớm thì bác lùi cái bàn để tờ giấy của bác ra sau tí là được chứ gì?
> 
> Hồi đó độ xong ko quay phim lại, giờ còn mỗi clip con R230


thời gian thương bị sớm, em cấp PE trên adruino, bỏ cảm biển PE cơ tren máy đi

----------


## Gamo

À à, hiểu... hèn chi...

Thế bạn detect nó bắt đầu in bằng cách nào?

----------


## bthanhkha

> À à, hiểu... hèn chi...
> 
> Thế bạn detect nó bắt đầu in bằng cách nào?


em đang đóng bằng tay để thử thì lúc dc, lúc ko, nhiều khả năng phải lắp lại PE theo máy để thiết lập bằng cơ thôi ah

----------


## Gamo

Vụ này dễ mà. Mà tại sao bạn ko muốn dùng con PE cơ đi theo máy?

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà mày khoe đống ve chai máy in mua về 1 góc kho của mày coi. Nhớ đâu đó 5 năm trước mày làm rồi mà , tới đâu rồi ?

Theo tìm hiểu thì máy in phẳng chính hãng epson đã có , chơi tới mực UV luôn , tính toán phương án chuẩn thì chơi à , còn nếu đụng tới công nghiệp giá rẻ thì china hơi nhiều , đủ thể loại, đủ giá cả , sao anh em thích độ chế vậy , nghe đồn chả con nào sống dai , sống thọ toàn chết yểu vì nhưng lí do khó hiểu. Nên mua hàng chính hãng người ta đã hoàn thiện.

----------


## Gamo

Cho tao thông tin cái máy in phẳng chính hãng in đc mực uv giá hữu nghị đi. Giá rẻ thì tau quất luôn.

Đồ độ chế chơi cho vui thôi chứ dùng lâu dài bảo trì chết luôn. Mấy cái máy in tao chế ko in mực uv đc. In uv được vài lần là banh cái đầu.

----------


## nhatson

> Gà mày khoe đống ve chai máy in mua về 1 góc kho của mày coi. Nhớ đâu đó 5 năm trước mày làm rồi mà , tới đâu rồi ?
> 
> Theo tìm hiểu thì máy in phẳng chính hãng epson đã có , chơi tới mực UV luôn , tính toán phương án chuẩn thì chơi à , còn nếu đụng tới công nghiệp giá rẻ thì china hơi nhiều , đủ thể loại, đủ giá cả , sao anh em thích độ chế vậy , nghe đồn chả con nào sống dai , sống thọ toàn chết yểu vì nhưng lí do khó hiểu. Nên mua hàng chính hãng người ta đã hoàn thiện.


thì ah cũng có mỗi con hãng used, còn nhiêu là độ chế mà  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

máy phay nó khác , mình làm chủ công nghệ được nên mình dám chế.


Gà , mày vào web máy epson mà tìm hiểu đi mày , nó làm máy in áo thun , mực quét UV siêu bền đó.

----------


## nhatson

> máy phay nó khác , mình làm chủ công nghệ được nên mình dám chế.
> 
> 
> Gà , mày vào web máy epson mà tìm hiểu đi mày , nó làm máy in áo thun , mực quét UV siêu bền đó.


máy in chế còn sướng hơn nhá, part tiêu chuẩn và rẻ ,
ví dụ controller nó ko tới 2000usd như cái controller syntec  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hix... tính qua xin tiền Nam ròm mua máy in epson in được mực uv...

Cụ nhatson diy 1 con bằng đầu Xaar đi để bọn tui bắt chước. Thấy mấy chú Tây lông làm vui quá nè

----------


## nhatson

> Hix... tính qua xin tiền Nam ròm mua máy in epson in được mực uv...
> 
> Cụ nhatson diy 1 con bằng đầu Xaar đi để bọn tui bắt chước. Thấy mấy chú Tây lông làm vui quá nè


ah gà tài trợ 3 4 cái đầu xaar đê  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

** đi trốn đây **  :Wink: 

Mà sao cái đầu Xaar nó đắt thế, 6tr/đầu. 4 màu là 24tr. Có đầu nào rẻ hơn ko?

----------

taih2

----------


## nhatson

> ** đi trốn đây ** 
> 
> Mà sao cái đầu Xaar nó đắt thế, 6tr/đầu. 4 màu là 24tr. Có đầu nào rẻ hơn ko?


xaar hình như là rẻ nhất roài

----------


## hanasimitai

Đầu in phun không đắt mới lạ à. Đầu in Epson còn đắt nữa.

----------


## taih2

> ** đi trốn đây ** 
> 
> Mà sao cái đầu Xaar nó đắt thế, 6tr/đầu. 4 màu là 24tr. Có đầu nào rẻ hơn ko?


Có đầu Xp600 - Tx800 - Dx7 - Dx5 giá từ 4tr đến 28tr đầu này chung 1 cụm có 6 đến 8 màu đó anh, vấn đề là mình giao tiếp với nó

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cảm ơn Tài nhe. Đúng là kẹt với bọn Xp600 là vụ giao tiếp với nó đây

----------


## anhcos

Cụ Gà ngâm cứu lúc nào cho xin xỏ tí nhé, đang máu quả máy in không phẳng ấy.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn Tài nhe. Đúng là kẹt với bọn Xp600 là vụ giao tiếp với nó đây


http://techref.massmind.org/techref/.../custom-vs.htm
ngâm cứu đi, mcu ko khả thi đâu hì hì

phần này mới khiển cái head nhé, link với bo nhận data+ control servo qua cable quang

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Oi, sao mà cụ Linh dễ thương thế. Cụ diy cái controller đi. Controller kia đắt quá, hóng cụ

PS: Đọc câu này xong buồn ghê
As a general rule piezo heads can be used to eject different type of liquids but for Epson head never try to use anything that is solvent based. The main reason is inside the head most parts are glued together and it is very easy to damage it.

Theo cụ Linh có dùng được mực solvent cho đầu Xp600 hem

----------


## nhatson

> Oi, sao mà cụ Linh dễ thương thế. Cụ diy cái controller đi. Controller kia đắt quá, hóng cụ
> 
> PS: Đọc câu này xong buồn ghê
> As a general rule piezo heads can be used to eject different type of liquids but for Epson head never try to use anything that is solvent based. The main reason is inside the head most parts are glued together and it is very easy to damage it.
> 
> Theo cụ Linh có dùng được mực solvent cho đầu Xp600 hem


china nó dùng đầy xp600, dx có phải là đồ cnghiep đâu mờ china vẫn chế in uv và sloven mà, nó tính ra rẻ hơn cái cụm xaar 4 head roài còn gi
, nhưng mực khó chịu thì em nghĩ ngày nào cũng dùng hoặc ah quá siêng, dùng xong clean, lần sau dùng lại đổ mực vào  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------

